# Wenn ich ins Kino gehe, sehe ich am liebsten ...



## Administrator (17. Juli 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Stoned_Warrior (17. Juli 2006)

Mir fehlt da ein

[X] so ziemlich alles, wenn der Film ansprechend ist


----------



## BunGEe (17. Juli 2006)

[X] die Werbung


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (17. Juli 2006)

Am liebsten alles mögliche. Hm, schnell mal ein paar Nicks reggen und alle Möglichkeiten ankreuzen, die mir zusagen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## MoS (17. Juli 2006)

[X] alles, was da zur Auswahl steht


----------



## Spassbremse (17. Juli 2006)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 17.07.2006 18:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Am liebsten alles mögliche. Hm, schnell mal ein paar Nicks reggen...
> 
> MfG Jimini



Jimini_Steak, Jimini_Grillspieß, Jimini_Schweinebauch? 
 

@topic: [x] eigentlich alles, Hauptsache guter Film

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## ich98 (17. Juli 2006)

Spassbremse am 17.07.2006 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 17.07.2006 18:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> @topic: [x] eigentlich alles, Hauptsache guter Film
> 
> Gruss,
> Bremse



wenn mich der Film interessiert schau ich so gut wie alles.
Was meisten Sci-Fi, Fantasy und (billige-Amy)-Komödien ausschließt.

[x]Drama/Thriller schau ich dann doch gerne


----------



## Atrox (17. Juli 2006)

was sollen diese neuen umfragen? zuerst die lieblingsmusik, dann noch die filme...

naja, ich find die einteilung mager... sci-fi, horror und fantasy als einheit zu betrachten, naja


----------



## Weird_Sheep (17. Juli 2006)

[x] Sneak Preview

Da ist alles drin und nur ganz selten ist es unaushaltbar (Kostümfilme aus dem 19. Jh für Frauen  ), ganz im Gegenteil man sieht so manchen Film, den man nie beachtet hätte und dann auch noch für gut befindet.

Und gleich gehts schon wieder in die Sneak!


----------



## INU-ID (18. Juli 2006)

[X] Kommt drauf an mit wem ich gehe. ^^


----------



## McDrake (18. Juli 2006)

ALLES
solang mir niemand mit lauten Popcorns oder anderes Sachen in den Film raschelt und redet.
*nerv*


Riesengrund für mich, nicht ins Kino zu gehen!!


----------



## Soki (18. Juli 2006)

[x] Alles, hauptsache gut oder interessant

Aber seit ein paar Jahren gehe ich kaum noch ins Kino, bei Preisen von bis zu 9€ inkl. vieler erfundener Zuschläge (demnächst wahrscheinlich noch Zuschläge für Sitzplätze    ) muss der Film schon verdammt gut sein. Für Try&Error ist es einfach zu teuer!


----------



## memphis76 (18. Juli 2006)

Soki am 18.07.2006 01:32 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] Alles, hauptsache gut oder interessant
> 
> Aber seit ein paar Jahren gehe ich kaum noch ins Kino, bei Preisen von bis zu 9€ inkl. vieler erfundener Zuschläge (demnächst wahrscheinlich noch Zuschläge für Sitzplätze    ) muss der Film schon verdammt gut sein. Für Try&Error ist es einfach zu teuer!


Dem schliesse ich mich vollkommen an - dem [X] sowie der Ausage danach. Gehe nur dann ins Kino, wenn ich von nem Film wirklich überzeugt bin. Früher sind wir auch nur einfach mal so ins Kino gegangen. Das kann man sich heut gar nicht mehr leisten - zumal oft auch noch was zu Trinken und zu Knabbern hinzukommt ...

Gruß
Memphis


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juli 2006)

[x]Ich gehe nie / selten ins Kino.


----------



## HanFred (18. Juli 2006)

Stoned_Warrior am 17.07.2006 18:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fehlt da ein
> 
> [X] so ziemlich alles, wenn der Film ansprechend ist


mhm... ich auch.
toll, die neuen polls, ich könnte immer alles ankreuzen. *g*


----------



## Nali_WarCow (18. Juli 2006)

Shadow_Man am 18.07.2006 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> [x]Ich gehe nie / selten ins Kino.


Dito. Ist mir zu tuer.


----------



## Moejoe82 (20. Juli 2006)

[x]Ich gehe nie / selten ins Kino.

War zuletzt vor 5 Jahren im Kino, da ich DVDs bevorzuge - billiger, gemütlicher, keine nervenden Leute.

DVDs: Scifi- und Mysterie-Serien und -Filme, Thriller


----------



## babajager (20. Juli 2006)

McDrake am 18.07.2006 00:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ALLES
> solang mir niemand mit lauten Popcorns oder anderes Sachen in den Film raschelt und redet.
> *nerv*
> 
> ...



So geht´s mir auch, solche Störenfriede würde ich am liebsten sofort im hohen Bogen aus dem Kino werfen.


mfg.


----------



## lordblizzard (26. Juli 2006)

Nali_WarCow am 18.07.2006 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 18.07.2006 13:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dabei ist es in Deutschland verglichen mit der Schweiz noch verdammt billig. Für einen Film zahlen wir hier mindestens 10€... Als ich letztes Jahr in Deutschland war, waren es irgendwie um die 4€.

Aber ich schau mir eigentlich immer Filme an, wenn sie mich interessieren, da spielt das Genre keine Rolle. Aber ich hab mal Dramen/Thriller gewählt, weil ich das sehr gerne mag.


----------



## Onlinestate (26. Juli 2006)

Im Kino schau ich mir meistens nur B-Movies an, vor allem deutsche Produktionen oder auch gute Dokus.
Hollywood-Filme müssen schon ein wenig besonders sein, damit ich dafür ins Kino gehe (So HdR, SW oder Matrix).


----------



## Thomsn (29. Juli 2006)

[X] Nie / Selten

Vielleicht so 2 - 5 mal im Jahr - aber nur, auf Veranlassung durch Freunde, weil die sich irgendwas angucken wollen. Von allein komme ich kaum auf den Gedanken, ins Kino zu gehen. Wie manchen anderen hier, ist es mir auch etwas zu teuer.


----------



## Phade (6. August 2006)

[x] Dramen/Thriller, wobei ich Dramen i.d.R. gar nicht leiden kann; da werde ich immer so traurig    

Ansonsten alles, solange der Film aufwendig produziert, originell und etwas Besonderes ist.


----------



## MICHI123 (6. August 2006)

gute action filme die ordentlich "bums" machen aber trotzdem noch ne gute story haben, oder Thriller mit ner richtig guten verzwickten story, und charakteren die sich gegenseitig fertig machen. (mindhunters zB *g*) und ein par "BUUUH!" effekte müssen auch dabei sein ^^.


----------

